
How to write a great error message - tomkwok
https://medium.com/@thomasfuchs/how-to-write-an-error-message-883718173322
======
mcosta
Years ago I though like that. Later I realized people do not care about why.
Never fail silently. You failed, log it, tell the user it didn't happen and
recover good know state.

------
sklogic
Using a modal dialogue unless there is a genuine urgency should be considered
a crime against humanity and punished accordingly.

